# Smith I/O lenses



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

What are the your opinions on the stock lenses that come with the I/O. Is the Ignitor ok for bluebird days and will the Sensor work on low light, foggy days? 

Just ordered the I/O and was wondering if I should pick up a couple extra lenses - specifically the platinum mirror and yellow.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The sensor is going to be hard to see on foggy days because it is mirrored. The ignitor will work better for the foggy low light days. Personally, i brought two frames, one with mirrored for sunny days and another with yellow for low light because changing lenses is kind of a pain in the ass


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> The sensor is going to be hard to see on foggy days because it is mirrored. The ignitor will work better for the foggy low light days. Personally, i brought two frames, one with mirrored for sunny days and another with yellow for low light because changing lenses is kind of a pain in the ass


I thought changing lenses on the I/O was supposed to be pretty simple.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> The sensor is going to be hard to see on foggy days because it is mirrored. The ignitor will work better for the foggy low light days. Personally, i brought two frames, one with mirrored for sunny days and another with yellow for low light because changing lenses is kind of a pain in the ass


...mirroring has nothing to do with that

ignitor is an all-purpose day lens, sensor is an all-purpose low-light lens, platinum is a pure day lens


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had the I/O for this season. So far I love them.

Ignitor is pretty good for bright conditions, but for really bright days, or places where the lift looks right at the sun, I want something a little better.

Sensor is a pretty good overall low light lense. But I also kind of want something a little less protective for foggy/snowy days.

This is exactly why I bought these goggles, I didn't want to carry around 4 different pairs :laugh:

Swapping lenses takes less than 2 mins. After you do it a few times you get the hang of it and it's really easy. I do it while gearing up at the car all the time.

Oh PS - I have an extra blue sensor mirror lense(unused) that I wanna sell, I didn't know the goggles came with it already


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

How can I tell the difference between the Ignitor and Sensor lenses. Is there a way to tell. I'm pretty sure I have figured it out but want to see if there is someone who knows a quick and simple way. 




Found out thanks anyways


----------

